# Atlas/Polaris/Patriot Thoughts



## JasonF (Jan 11, 2007)

The first pen I made after the slimline was the Polaris. I made 4 of them and wasn't crazy about the look (I didn't like the large metal top and seemed to heavy to carry in a shirt pocket)so I moved on to other kits. Not long ago I had 2 blanks that were to short for other kits I had on hand, I remembered the Polaris pens and made these (I have posted these before in a CA tread):









Top is Spalted Oak with TN parts. Bottom is Mesquite root with Chrome.

The reason for the post is that these little pens have really grown on me and I was wondering what other turners thought about the kit and the reaction/shared thoughts you have heard from customers/people you have given this pen to. Positive and negative thoughts are welcome.


----------



## JimGo (Jan 11, 2007)

I tend to prefer the Sierra, but the Polaris/Atlas/Patriot pens aren't bad.


----------



## aksarben (Jan 11, 2007)

They are the third pen type for me.  I made slimlines first, then moved on the the designers followed by the A/P/P style.  

I really like them, they have a good beefy look to them, they are well balanced and have a good feel in the hand due to the size. 

I have had a very positive response for all the people who I have made this style for.  Men with big hands seem to like them, which surprised me, I thought that they would be too short.


Scott

BTW - Nice looking pens.


----------



## Penmonkey (Jan 11, 2007)

I just wanted to say very nice pens and great CA finishes.


----------



## Skye (Jan 11, 2007)

I think they need to lose the grip on the end. I think you could twist it just fine without them. Dont know though...


----------



## LEAP (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />I think they need to lose the grip on the end. I think you could twist it just fine without them. Dont know though...



I agree with Skye, I think the grip looks like something stolen off of a disposable lighter. Otherwise great job on the fit and finish.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 11, 2007)

I like the polaris style pen.. I've had good luck in sales with them.  also they are easy and quick to make.

The two shown here are spectacular, but I do agree with Skye... the grips need to go.


----------



## laspringer (Jan 11, 2007)

I can't sell the Atlas or Cigar style of pens, and I don't know why.
I like the Atlas more than the Cigar for my personal use.

Alan


----------



## stevers (Jan 11, 2007)

Haven't turned one of the single barrel pens yet. Plan to soon. This could be helpful.


----------



## TheHeretic (Jan 11, 2007)

I have sold almost all of these that I have made.  Granted now I need to make a few more but....

I do like the pens.   I guess I willhave to see about the CA finish.  

Dean


----------



## George7 (Jan 12, 2007)

I turned my first Atlas arlier this week. I'm not crazy about the look of the pen, but it really feels good in my hand. One of my sisters teaches at a school where they favor larger diameter pens to reduce strain on the hand. I'm curious to see how she likes the style. Several people who have handled my pens haven't liked the weight of a Cigar or a Jr. Gent, but the Atlas is large diameter and light.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />I think they need to lose the grip on the end.



I turned an alternative end for one from antler a couple weeks back.  I had problems with the antler not wanting to come off the end of the pen so I ended up not using it (it wasn't all that pretty either), but an alternative end could be turned out of wood or acrylic.

Use a letter 'L' drill for the hole, and then you need to countersink the hole for the clip retainer as well.


----------



## bob393 (Jan 13, 2007)

Love the wood and finish, the grip, well it's just not as smooooth as a like.


----------



## arjudy (Jan 15, 2007)

Great craftsmanship, but I don't care for the kit at all.


----------



## wicook (Jan 16, 2007)

Very nice pens. 

I, too, am a convert to the Polaris style pens after using a pen and pencil set on a daily basis now for several months. They feel really comfortable even in my XXL-size hands. I had expected them to feel really short, but that's not the case. I've given a few to friends and they like the shape, too. I've got another one on the lathe right now.


----------



## TruckDrivingFool (Jan 19, 2007)

These are my favorite pens for everyday use the only quams about them is that I usually have to put a dab of CA on the transmission to get the clip to stay tight.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 19, 2007)

l think the patriot is great pen! Been using one every day for over a year now' its a real easy pen to make and put together. Its a good size pen fits my hand perfect' the clip l like too goes in and out of my pocket with ease'for me l give it the big thumbs up.[]


----------



## Daniel (Jan 23, 2007)

I've carried a Polaris or patriot pen since I started making pens. it is one of my favorites for being a ball point, I prefer a rollerball. the one I am currently carrying is a polaris. it has held up better then the Polaris I used to carry. it is a ruggid pen nad has put up with a lot of banging, dropping dirt dust etc. Although it is a bit hevy for a pocket pen. I carry it in my coat pocket and the heavier fabric cancels the weight. in the summer I have to carry it in my shirt pocket and the weight is quickly not noticed. In comparison I have carried several slimlines, longwoods, and other "Slim Pens". non have withstood the conditions they are subjected to like the Polaris/Patriot does.


----------

